# Matty tomorrow (Saturday)



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Anyone want to join me for a snapper trip out of Matty tomorrow. Not leaving real early.
PM if interested.
Jerry


----------



## mtaswt (Aug 10, 2007)

Gonna be down in Sargent and I wish I could do it again with ya but I've gotta pass.....next time? I've got a place on the creek so I'm down there ALOT so if you're ever leaving outta there (or anywhere else) and needing anybody let know!

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Will do. Have fun in the Sargent tomorrow.


----------

